# DIY Disguised Dog Cage / Aquarium Stand!



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Not sure if this should go in here or in the DIY section but since this is actually mostly a dog cage I figured I'd stick it in here.

I've got three dogs, two of them are Australian Shepherds, and so my small breakfast nook / "dining room" in my townhouse was feeling extremely cramped with a hutch in it plus three dog cages. Not only was it cramped, people had to slide past the cage to get into the guest bath - and it the whole ensemble was a serious eyesore.

I wanted to share my idea.. My dogs get along well and do not mind being in a cage together, so I realize this wouldn't work for everyone.. What I did was purchase a dog excersize pen which consists of eight 2'x2' panels - one of them with a door. My father and I constructed a table to fit exactly over the top of the excerise pen to both provide me with a surface to store things, while also keeping the dogs from simply jumping out of the cage. My dogs are well behaved enough that I only needed to tie the crate to the table legs with a couple ribbons.. they don't try very hard to get out. So, I've got the table over the dogs.. an extra thick yoga mat on the floor of the cage for comfort. My small fish tank is maintained on the top of the table where I've also got some dog supplies and some plants. We also just hung some shelves above today. I haven't really gathered many trinkets so I just put up what I do have. Still need to touch up the walls and move some things around - but the point of this post is to share my idea for a dog cage that isn't quite so obviously a dog cage. I could even easily hang up curtains around the bottom of the table if I wanted to hide the cage even more so.

I've still got to clean up and finish stocking the little tank so I won't be going into much detail about that here.. I'll update the thread on it once I've got the tank looking a bit more presentable again.


----------



## lucklein (Oct 10, 2012)

Good idea, it looks bright and comfy.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

It is bright, they're right by a window that doesn't get direct sunlight, but plenty does still shine in. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

